# Canning lids



## masawyer (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone seen any sales anywhere? I'm especially looking for large mouth.

TIA,

Marsha


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Last year I got a lot from Freds and Dollar General. I like the Golden Harvest lids better than the Ball. They were $1 a box. This year they are $1.50. I'm waiting for the mark down sales to restock.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Have you considered reusable canning lids? I started using 4ever recap lids this year and have had good luck so far.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> Have you considered reusable canning lids? I started using 4ever recap lids this year and have had good luck so far.



Forever sounds good, but where to find them ? New name to me. thanks


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

4everrecap.com/
I think this is right


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Are there any Amish bulk food stores near you? I buy my lids from them in sleeves...something like 340 lids for around $40.00. They aren't marked, are gold, and seem to be way better quality than what Ball sells these days.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm like Mammabooh and get mine from the Amish store. I just checked prices yesterday and for 24 dozen WM it was $41.50 and 29 dozen of RM were $39.00. And any time that I have gotten them there has been more lids then what they said(usually by at least a dozen).


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I just found out where a bulk goods store near me is- going to go lid hunting soon!


----------

